# Installation Adobe flash player impossible :(



## InesB (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je rencontre un petit souci avec mon mac depuis quelques jours. Je ne peux regarder aucune vidéos sur internet ni écouter de musique car il faut que je mette à jour adobe flash player. J'ai donc télécharger la nouvelle version 11  mais rien ne change je ne peux toujours rien faire ! J'ai meme désinstaller la nouvelle version adobe pour ensuite en installer une plus ancienne => rien y fait. 
J'ai redémarrer mon ordi => rien ! 

Pour infos : j'ai la version 10.7 OX Lion. 

HELP !!!


----------



## otgl (7 Septembre 2012)

Essaie ceci:

Aller dans Safari > Préférences...
Cliquer sur l'onglet Extensions.
Mettre l'interrupteur à Désactivé.
Et là essaie de visionner du contenu Flash. Si le problème n'est pas résolu:

Quitter Safari.
Dans le menu de Finder, choisir Aller > Aller au dossier...
Entrer "/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins" et cliquer sur Aller.
Supprimer tous les fichiers sauf: "JavaAppletPlugin.plugin", "nsIQTScriptablePlugin.xpt", "Quartz Composer.weplugin", "QuickTime Plugin.plugin".
Lancer Safari.
Télécharger et installer Flash Player.


----------



## InesB (7 Septembre 2012)

Merci Otgl d'avoir répondu, mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas je comprend pas ce qu'il se passe !
J'ai tenté ta 1ère solution rien n'a changé et la 2ème quand j'ai cliqué sur aller au dossier.. et que j'ai rentré ce que tu m'as dit , ça marquait : dossier introuvable . J'ai essayé plusieurs fois, d'autres mots clés ( bibliothèque, internet..) => Rien !


----------



## otgl (7 Septembre 2012)

InesB a dit:


> quand j'ai cliqué sur aller au dossier.. et que j'ai rentré ce que tu m'as dit , ça marquait : dossier introuvable . J'ai essayé plusieurs fois, d'autres mots clés ( bibliothèque, internet..) => Rien !



Ce n'est pas normal que ce dossier soit introuvable: c'est le dossier où s'installent les modules additionnels. Ça explique peut-être les problèmes que tu rencontres. Essaie ceci:

Quitter Safari.
Dans le menu de Finder, choisir Aller > Aller au dossier...
Entrer "/Bibliothèque" et cliquer sur Aller.
Dans le menu de Finder, choisir Ficher > Nouveau dossier.
Nommer le dossier "Internet Plug-Ins".
Lancer Safari.
Télécharger et installer Flash Player.


----------



## InesB (8 Septembre 2012)

Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas, je n'arrive pas à trouver le dossier Bibliothèque , est ce qu'il a pu être effacé définitivement de mon mac ?


----------



## drs (8 Septembre 2012)

InesB a dit:


> Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas, je n'arrive pas à trouver le dossier Bibliothèque , est ce qu'il a pu être effacé définitivement de mon mac ?



essaye avec /Library


----------



## otgl (9 Septembre 2012)

InesB a dit:


> Ca ne fonctionne toujours pas, je n'arrive pas à trouver le dossier Bibliothèque , est ce qu'il a pu être effacé définitivement de mon mac ?



Comme nous sommes dans un forum français, je donne les instructions pour un OS X français. En anglais, "Bibliothèque" c'est évidemment "Library". Pour changer la langue d'OS X, il faut:

Aller dans &#63743; > Préférences Système > Langue et texte.
Glisser Français en tête de liste.
Redémarrer l'ordinateur.


----------



## drs (10 Septembre 2012)

drs a dit:


> essaye avec /Library



J'ai bien Francais dans la liste des langues, mais mon dossier bibliothèque est toujours accessible via /Library.


----------



## InesB (13 Septembre 2012)

J'ai réussi a accéder à ma bibliothèque en écrivant library, j'ai supprimé tous les fichiers dont tu m'as parlé otgl, jai installé flash player 9 redémarrer l'ordi , j'ai essayé sur you tube + d'autres sites et toujours rien. Je désespère !


----------



## otgl (13 Septembre 2012)

InesB a dit:


> J'ai réussi a accéder à ma bibliothèque en écrivant library, j'ai supprimé tous les fichiers dont tu m'as parlé otgl, jai installé flash player 9 redémarrer l'ordi , j'ai essayé sur you tube + d'autres sites et toujours rien. Je désespère !



J'avoue que je ne te comprends pas. Tu dis: "il faut que je mette à jour adobe flash player", et après: "jai installé flash player 9". Mettre à jour, ça veut dire installer la version 11, et non la version 9. À mon avis, depuis le début, tu ne fais que réinstaller la vieille version, alors que c'est elle qui est responsable du problème.

Pour voir quelle version de Flash tu as, va sur le site http://www.whatismyflash.com
La dernière version de Flash est 11.4.402.


----------



## InesB (15 Septembre 2012)

Oui excuse moi je voulais dire la dernière version, j'ai essayé d'installer plusieurs versions dont la 9 pour voir si ça fonctionnait mais non. J'ai tout désinstaller puis j'ai tenté de mettre à jour donc, sur le site d'adobe et cela fonctionne toujours pas. 
J'ai été sur ton lien pour savoir quelle version je possède et il y avait marqué :
Installed Flash Player: None (or Disabled).


----------



## otgl (15 Septembre 2012)

Hmm... Essaie ceci (désolé, c'est un peu long):


Télécharger uninstall_flash_player_osx.dmg et install_flash_player_osx.dmg.
Quitter Safari.
Aller au dossier de téléchargement.
Ouvrir uninstall_flash_player_osx.dmg.
Double-cliquer sur "Adobe Flash Player Uninstaller" qui se trouve à l'intérieur, pour désinstaller Flash Player.
Lancer Applications > Utilitaires > Utilitaire de disque.
Sélectionner ta partition principale dans la liste.
Sous l'onglet "S.O.S", cliquer sur le bouton "Réparer les permissions du disque".
Une fois les réparations terminées, aller au dossier de téléchargement.
Ouvrir install_flash_player_osx.dmg.
Double-cliquer sur "Install Adobe Flash Player" qui se trouve à l'intérieur, pour installer Flash Player.


----------



## InesB (19 Septembre 2012)

J'ai suivi toutes les étapes et cela ne fonctionne pas  je comprend pas !!!
Tu penses que si je me présente à l'apple store ils pourront faire quelque chose?


----------



## otgl (19 Septembre 2012)

InesB a dit:


> J'ai suivi toutes les étapes et cela ne fonctionne pas  je comprend pas !!!
> Tu penses que si je me présente à l'apple store ils pourront faire quelque chose?



Une dernière suggestion:

Aller dans Safari > Préférences...
Cliquer sur l'onglet Sécurité.
Cocher la case "Activer les modules complémentaires", si elle n'est pas cochée.


----------



## InesB (20 Septembre 2012)

Ca marche !!!!!!!!!!!!! Merci infiniment ( pour ta patience ) et pour ton aide ! 
C'était tout con finalement, la case " activer les modules externes" n'était effectivement pas coché -_-
Merci


----------



## ubleau (4 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir ,

lors d'un jeux sur face book pour ne pas le citer ,on me demande de mettre à jour flash player ...
maintes fois j'essaie et cela ne lance tjs pas le jeux tjs mm message mettre à jour ,je vais sur le site adobe suivant leur procédure et voyant le téléchargement du dernier flash ,je desinstalle les versions ultérieures ,mais voilà maintenant je n'ai aucune version flash player et echec à chaque essai
comment procéder alors ??
je sui sous mac -safari..

j'ai essayer en modifiant paramètre safari idem ...

o secours -sos et merci d'avance à celui ou celle ki pourra me sortir de cette passe ....
loldusoirkoike...


----------



## collodion (7 Octobre 2012)

Nous sommes deux à avoir un problème d'installation du flash player avec chrome et ce serait à priori un souci du à l'obsolescence (programmée ?) du système 10.5.8...

Un rapport entre les deux problèmes ?


http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/google-chrome-et-flash-1202204.html


----------



## sgb1985 (18 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour. J'ai le même genre de problème, un message survient tout le temps lorsque j'ouvre la plupart des pages internet sur google chrome: "Le plug-in adobe flash player a été bloqué car il est obsolète". Dans cette m^me barre jaune à doite il me propose de mettre à jour le plug in, et me renvoie sur le site d'adobe pour télécharger flash player. Ce que je fais. Une fois installé, le m^me avertissement survient, et je choisis par dépit "éxécuter cette fois depuis maintenant une semaine. J'ai essayé de suivre les indications dans le forum mais rien ne fonctionne.
En vous remerciant.


----------



## otgl (18 Octobre 2012)

sgb1985 a dit:


> Bonjour. J'ai le même genre de problème, un message survient tout le temps lorsque j'ouvre la plupart des pages internet sur google chrome: "Le plug-in adobe flash player a été bloqué car il est obsolète". Dans cette m^me barre jaune à doite il me propose de mettre à jour le plug in, et me renvoie sur le site d'adobe pour télécharger flash player. Ce que je fais. Une fois installé, le m^me avertissement survient, et je choisis par dépit "éxécuter cette fois depuis maintenant une semaine. J'ai essayé de suivre les indications dans le forum mais rien ne fonctionne.



Ton Mac est probablement doté d'un processeur PowerPC, et malheureusement, la nouvelle version 11 de Flash n'est pas compatible avec PowerPC. Flash s'arrête à 10 sur ce type de processeur.

Pour vérifier si ton Mac est doté dun processeur Intel ou PowerPC:
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1531?viewlocale=fr_FR

Pour vérifier ta version de Flash:
http://www.whatismyflash.com


----------



## sgb1985 (18 Octobre 2012)

Merci donc mon mac est version 10.7.4...
et flash est 10.3.183
effectivement je ne peux pas télécharger la version 11....
Et j'ai pensé à revenir à safari mais il n'affiche aucune image....
Que puis je faire?
Merci d'avance


----------



## otgl (18 Octobre 2012)

sgb1985 a dit:


> Merci donc mon mac est version 10.7.4...
> et flash est 10.3.183
> effectivement je ne peux pas télécharger la version 11....



Si tu as vraiment OS X 10.7 (Lion), alors Flash 11 est compatible avec ton Mac, car 10.7 = processeur Intel. Tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème pour télécharger Flash.

Mais sur la page de ton profil c'est écrit que tu as OS X 10.5 (Leopard). Et je soupçonne que c'est ton vrai système d'exploitation et que tu as un processeur PowerPC.

En tout cas, il faudrait vraiment que tu ailles dans &#63743; > À propos de ce Mac, et que tu nous dises si c'est écrit Intel ou PowerPC à côté de "Processeur".


----------



## sgb1985 (22 Octobre 2012)

Je cherche mais n'arrive à rien du tout 

help please...


----------



## sgb1985 (22 Octobre 2012)

Merci donc mon mac est version 10.7.4...
et flash est 10.3.183
effectivement je ne peux pas télécharger la version 11....
Et j'ai pensé à revenir à safari mais il n'affiche aucune image....
Que puis je faire?
Merci d'avance

---------- Post added at 17h57 ---------- Previous post was at 17h52 ----------

C'est intel core 2 Duo...
et c'est bien mac os X version 10.5.8


----------



## otgl (23 Octobre 2012)

sgb1985 a dit:


> C'est intel core 2 Duo...
> et c'est bien mac os X version 10.5.8



La bonne nouvelle c'est que ton processeur (Intel) est compatible avec Flash 11. La mauvaise nouvelle c'est que ta version d'OS X (10.5-Leopard) est trop vieille: elle n'est pas compatible avec Flash 11. Il faut que tu mettes à jour ton ordi vers 10.6-Snow Leopard au moins.

Pour rappel: 10.5-Leopard est sorti en 2006. 10.6-Snow Leopard est sorti en 2008. Tu aurais dû t'y prendre plus tôt. Là, ce sera dur de trouver un DVD de 10.6-Snow Leopard.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Octobre 2012)

otgl a dit:


> Pour rappel: 10.5-Leopard est sorti en 2006. 10.6-Snow Leopard est sorti en 2008. Tu aurais dû t'y prendre plus tôt. Là, ce sera dur de trouver un DVD de 10.6-Snow Leopard.


Un certain nb de personnes sur MacGé ont réussi à avoir ce DVD pour 16  en téléphonant à Apple Donc ça se tente


----------



## collodion (23 Octobre 2012)

C'est pas faireplay, je me contentais bien de Léopard...


----------



## Clément_087 (23 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, ayant la version OS 10.5 j'essaie de télécharger une version antérieure de Flash Player car la dernière, la 11 n'est pas compatible il me semble. Mais même avec une version antérieure lorsque je lance l'installation elle échoue a 4% par exemple et je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi.

Help s'il vous plaît !


----------



## wamcguy (7 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème bloque entre 5% et 46% (c'est aléatoire)...


----------



## Dav54 (23 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tout le monde, je suis nouveau ici et j'aurai aimé avoir de l'aide  . C'est par rapport à Adobe Flash Player je n'arrive pas à le télécharger. J'ai un MacBook Pro 10.6.8 est genre quand je vais sur YouTube il mette " module bloqué " en cliquant dessus je vais sur une page pour télécharger " Adobe " j'appuie sur " télécharger dès maintenant " une page charge mais elle est toute noire :s . Donc impossible d'aller plus loin. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

 et là : http://get.adobe.com/fr/flashplayer/  ?


----------



## fred_55555 (5 Avril 2013)

otgl a dit:


> Une dernière suggestion:
> 
> Aller dans Safari > Préférences...
> Cliquer sur l'onglet Sécurité.
> Cocher la case "Activer les modules complémentaires", si elle n'est pas cochée.




Bon, je tenais à remercier OTGL, car ce post m'a permis après 2 jours de galère de trouver rapidement la solution.

DONC UN GRAND MERCI.


----------



## anououk (1 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, je crois que j'ai fait une bourde.
Je dispose aujourd'hui d'un macbook logiciel mac os x version 10.5.8. Du fait de la demande de plusieurs sites de passer à adobe flash player 11 j'ai cherché à mettre cette version sur mon mac. Le problème était que je ne trouvais pas la version flash player 11 sur le site officiel j'en ai donc trouvé une sur un autre site. Mais en voulant l'installer ça n'a pas fonctionné et bien sure pour cause je n'avais pas la bonne version de mac os x :rose:. J'ai donc cherché à réinstaller la version 10.3 de flash player que j'avais ultérieurement mais là impossible de la réinstallé et pour explication: "Vous ne pouvez pas installer PlugIn sur ce volume. Une version plus récente de ce logiciel est déjà présente sur ce volume." bref s'il vous plaît j'implore votre aide !


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2013)

tu as lu le fil?
tu dois DESINSTALLER flash V1 avant de mettre flash V2
et d'ailleurs le desinstaller est fourni
sinon aller le prendre chez adobe


----------



## anououk (1 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu as lu le fil?
> tu dois DESINSTALLER flash V1 avant de mettre flash V2
> et d'ailleurs le desinstaller est fourni
> sinon aller le prendre chez adobe



CA MARCHE!!
oui j'ai lu le file, du coup après avoir désinstallé, j'ai "réparé les autorisations du disque" dans utilitaire du disque et installé la version 10.3 et ça marche.
bonne coopération! merci!   

http://helpx.adobe.com/fr/flash-player/kb/uninstall-flash-player-mac-os.html#main_uninstall


----------



## junglebook44 (16 Juin 2013)

anououk a dit:


> CA MARCHE!!
> oui j'ai lu le file, du coup après avoir désinstallé, j'ai "réparé les autorisations du disque" dans utilitaire du disque et installé la version 10.3 et ça marche.
> bonne coopération! merci!
> 
> http://helpx.adobe.com/fr/flash-player/kb/uninstall-flash-player-mac-os.html#main_uninstall



Bonjour à tous et toutes,

Comme vous pouvez le voir, je suis nouvelle sur votre site et j'ai besoin d'aide. J'ai un macbook 10.5.8 et je rencontre les mêmes problèmes qu'Anououk. J'ai désinstallé Flash player 10 pour passer à Flash Player 11 sauf pas possible donc j'ai voulu réinstaller Flash Player 10 et voici ce que cela me met : _*"Vous ne pouvez pas installer PlugIn sur ce volume. Une version plus récente de ce logiciel est déjà présente sur ce volume."*_ 

Quand Anououk dit 





> du coup après avoir désinstallé, j'ai "réparé les autorisations du disque" dans utilitaire du disque


 malheuseument je ne vois guère de quoi il s'agit. Je ne suis pas grande experte de tout ça. Quelle opération dois-je faire pour que tout ceci rentre dans l'ordre ? Mon ordi est mon outil de travail et j'ai besoin de Flash Player pour visionner des vidéos que l'on m'envoie. 

Merci à celles ou ceux qui pourront me répondre ? Anououk si tu es dans le coin ? je suis preneuse d'un "pas à pas" pour réparer les autorisations (mais de quoi ?)
Bonne journée,
STéphanie


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2013)

junglebook44 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et toutes,
> 
> Comme vous pouvez le voir, je suis nouvelle sur votre site et j'ai besoin d'aide. J'ai un *macbook 10.5.8* et je rencontre les mêmes problèmes qu'Anououk. J'ai désinstallé Flash *player 10 pour passer à Flash Player 11*
> 
> sauf pas possible donc j'ai voulu réinstaller Flash Player 10 et voici ce que cela me met : _*"Vous ne pouvez pas installer PlugIn sur ce volume. Une version plus récente de ce logiciel est déjà présente sur ce volume."*_



le message indiqué pointe vers une mauvaise DÉsinstall
il faut donc recommencer
via le desinstalleur de flash 10 ( fourni par Adobe) Si le desinstalleur flash 11 ne marche pas
( et comme flash 11 n'est pas compatible 10.5 , e desinstalleur flash 11  ne l'est sans doute pas)
Sinon faudra proceder à la main

en passant après reinstal V10; il est possible de bidouiller pour lurer les sites et faire croire que t'es en version 11
(ca marche pas toujours pour tous les sites )


----------



## Maclion (7 Juillet 2013)

Un grand merci, j'avais le même problème et dans mes paramètres sécurités de safari, "activer les modules externes" n'était pas coché. J'avais déjà désintaller et réinstaller et tout. Mais le plus étrange, c'est que sur youtube, je pouvais regarder certaines vidéos et les autres il me redemandait d'installer la nouvelle version de Flash. 

Mille merci, je vais pouvoir enlever chrome de mon ordi que j'avais installer en attendant de trouver une solution. 

A+


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2013)

je te consellerai de garder chrome
 car sa solution ( flash embarqué dans le navigateur, pas sur l'ordi) est bien pratique 
c'est chrome qui se démerde   avec les couacs ( nombreux ) liés à flashplayer  et  ca évite de se prendre le choux   avec les install flash (outil assez daubeux)


----------



## Titi5060 (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
J'ai exactement le même problème ! 
Une première fois tout d'un coup cela me met "flash player obsolète" . Chaque fois que je voulais installé la mise à jour - Erreur . J'ai alors installé Yosemite comme me le suggérait mes mises à jour. Cela a marché parfaitement pendant la semaine.
Ce matin j'ai fait des jeux et regarder des videos sans problèmes.  Je ferme 5mn mon ordi...  le problème surgit à nouveau ! 
J'ai vérifié la version Flash Player comme le suggère le forum ... cela me met une version 15 ! je ne comprends pas dans la mesure où on me demande de mettre à jour la version 11 ???? 
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## pascalformac (1 Novembre 2014)

desinstaller proprement ( via  desinstalleur adobe) et reinstaller
ou attendre
ou utiliser chrome
pas besoin de flashplayer installé

note des jeux  utilisent parfois aussi  un autre outil( lié)  qui est shockwave et le probleme vient peut etrre de là

--
il y a des sujets plus recents ( t'es en yosemite)


----------

